# HID's



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

I am about to buy hids for my goat but I didn't know what "k" I should get. I have hear that the projector lens affects the color a bit. I thought about 12K hoping the lens would block majority of the purple. Has anyone done 12k or anything else? Also thought about doing either yellow, white, or bluish fogs. Any suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

A lot of times it all depends on the company you buy them from. The best thing to do is find out the color chart for their product. Like i have friends that got 12k thinking they were a deep blue, but when they got them in the mail, they actually lit up purple. But like mine are 12k and they are the blue i was looking for. You just need to make sure you make a safe decision and find out what colors they have. Here's a pic of mine with the yellow fogs.


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Where did you mount the box for ur headlights and fogs?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

the headlights i mounted the ballast on the side wall near the headlight. I used a very strong double sided tape sord of thingy from home depot that worked flawless. I didnt want to screw into the bodyof the car to attatch the ballasts. The fogs i dont remember off the top of my head where i mounted them but i will take a look when i get home and let you know


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check the sticky at the top. DDM Tuning where I buy my HID's from and they have a good representation of the colors. Most depends on if you go with 35w or 55w HIDs. For the best light stick with 4.5k to 6k for 35w hids for the best light, anything over that is just alot of color with little light out put.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

What's the average install time for highs, low's, and the fog lights? I just order Xenon 5k's for all three. Trying to see if I have enough time to throw them in while the wife is at work.... I forgot to tell her that I was getting them. LOL


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on how neat you want everything to look. The kits are for the most part plug and play. You have to drill holes in the headlight covers. It may take about an hour to and hour and a half.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks bro just waiting for the mail man now. I found some good install pics on here the other day. P.S the wife found out, I had to take her shopping to shut her up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LITTON82 said:


> Thanks bro just waiting for the mail man now. I found some good install pics on here the other day. P.S the wife found out, I had to take her shopping to shut her up.


:lol:
The key is to have seperate bank account for play money. She has one for shopping you have one for your toys Thats how we got around that.


----------



## IKanKerr (Oct 19, 2010)

the higher the K the less light out put do to the color effecting visibility. 4300 to 5K will get your best light output


----------

